# Anyone traping Beaver



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

And yes I am laughing as I wrote the title !!

Seriously though.......... my family has a bit of property down by Electric lake. the road into the property goes over Gooseberry Creek and for the last several years we have been having those rodents keep damning the culvert. I know over the last year and a half my uncle trapped 23 out of there. Is there anyone that might want to take a stab at them or have an idea on how to get rid of them from the area ? My fear is that like ****roaches, once they are there it is almost impossible to get rid of them.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Beaver season is closed. The only way those can be removed outside the season is to contact the DNR and they will send a trapper out to remove them.


----------



## ocutah (May 28, 2013)

Howdy,

Trapping is not a great way to manage beaver long term, as good habitat attracts beaver again and again. I work with landowners across the state to deal with beaver conflicts, by fencing trees and building protective culvert fences and pond levelers. These solutions work better over the long term, reducing the time, cost, and effort dealing with beaver conflicts. Feel free to contact me directly for help, or for more information.

Jeremy Christensen
Wildlife Associate
Grand Canyon Trust
801-403-8560
[email protected]


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Watch the duck dynasty episode of killing beaver. Si has several good ideas. Seriously I had a beaver problem a few years back and there was a trapper in Ogden don't recall his name but he went by critter getter, he eliminated my problem. I got his name from the fish and game.


----------

